# Amazing Video Series From Clickspring: Antikythera Mechanism



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 28, 2018)

I learned of the Antikythera Mechanism in High School from my chemistry teacher, in one of many after school discussions.
He explained it as a complicated and intricate mechanical computer made by the ancients, boy he was not kidding.
i really didn't gain full appreciation for what it may have been like to build the Antikythera Mechanism until i watched Clickspring videos on the device.
he has some modern tooling, but makes most of the parts by hand and mind- creating the tools in some instances to make the part.
i find his work and attention to detail amazing, maybe you will too

this first video is the introduction


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 28, 2018)

Here is video 5& 6:


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 28, 2018)

I follow his channel closely. Very interesting stuff and remarkable craftsmanship. It's been some time since he popped up with a video. Seems to do one once a month. I'm sorry, Chris - aka - Mr clickspring, that's just not nearly frequent enough for me. 

There's a short list of YouTube guys I very much enjoy. This old Tony, Stefan goteswinter, AvE, I like abom79 but sometimes his videos bore me a bit. I just subscribed to Electroboom. An electrical engineer. He's entertaining as well as informative. Over a million subs. 
One of the smaller electronics guys I like is Mr Carlson's lab. All vintage electronics.


----------



## savarin (Jan 28, 2018)

I've been following his work for a while now and am in total awe of his work.
His descriptions and diction are superb and a lot of other video presenters could learn a heap from him.


----------



## DoogieB (Jan 28, 2018)

If it takes Chris a month to produce one of his excellent videos, I'm all for it.  Better that than to rush-out mediocre content, which isn't exactly in short supply.  I have so many other videos to watch I can barely keep-up anyway, still a new video notification on Clickspring's channel does make me giggle like a school girl.

I always keep this picture handy for when I think my shop is too small.




I think the clock frame is on the workbench.


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 28, 2018)

That’s his shop??!


----------



## Karl_T (Jan 29, 2018)

Impressive work.

He works so hard to duplicate the ancient methods, but then he solders assemblies. Doubt they had silver solder back in the day. Still, I would have just made these from a billet to save time.


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 29, 2018)

I feel they would have lead solder t the time. Lead was discovered before brass I believe


----------



## RandyM (Jan 29, 2018)

Karl_T said:


> Impressive work.
> 
> He works so hard to duplicate the ancient methods, but then he solders assemblies. Doubt they had silver solder back in the day. Still, I would have just made these from a billet to save time.





Hukshawn said:


> I feel they would have lead solder t the time. Lead was discovered before brass I believe



Here you go, soldering is really old.

http://www.kurtzersa.com/electronic...out-us/ersa-history/history-of-soldering.html


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 29, 2018)

Hukshawn said:


> That’s his shop??!



Yeah, isn't that crazy?!!  When I first saw the tour of his "shop", I thought, you gotta be kiddin' me..

I don't care how small his shop is, mine is still too small.  LOL


----------



## Karl_T (Jan 29, 2018)

RandyM said:


> Here you go, soldering is really old.
> 
> http://www.kurtzersa.com/electronic...out-us/ersa-history/history-of-soldering.html




WOW, I learned something today. Thanks for looking this up.


----------



## chips&more (Jan 29, 2018)

If you think hand filing to fit or hand filing a square hole is no big deal, I would think again. He makes it look easy but it ain’t.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 29, 2018)

chips&more said:


> If you think hand filing to fit or hand filing a square hole is no big deal, I would think again. He makes it look easy but it ain’t.


he makes it all look very easy.
i'd love to see the blooper reel, if it were to exist.


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 29, 2018)

Or the real time filing? He must file for hours on end. I fixed about 6 teeth on a brass gear in my mill and I filed for about an hour. And it was a medium course file. He's using all fine files. He must have a spine or steel.... Or a highly paid massage therapist.


----------



## larry4406 (Jan 30, 2018)

I have been watching these as well.  Very high quality production and content.  I watched a This Old Tony episode last night and it alludes to some sort of pending collusion project between them.


----------

